# Female post 1st heat temperament changes



## Aeryis's mama (Mar 22, 2013)

My female just bece a woman dog, lol. I am a woman, so expected the attitude during her "time", but she is a different dog now. She ended her heat cycle about 10 days ago and is not the same dog I had before her cycle. 

Aeryis used to be the biggest baby in the world. She was scared of our cats (wouldn't walk in a room I they were there), allowed my Shih-tzu to dominate her, she was scared and ran from every new person, etc... Now she is becoming possessive over the water bowl, her bed, her food, ME, etc... She growls, barks (more than before), and chases the cats.

I am just wondering
1. Is this "normal"?
2. Should just accept this as her adult personality as apposed to her old puppy fears?
3. Should I do anything about it?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

I had the same think happen when mine went thru her second heat! She became more clingy. I had her spayed, she had a hernia, and am hoping that she goes back to the way she was before.


----------



## Aeryis's mama (Mar 22, 2013)

There are so many mixed thoughts about if, or when to sterilize, it's so confusing. I decided to at least wait until she had her first cycle. Now I just need to figure out when to take the next step. I'm just scared it will REALLY change her. I've heard so many bad stories! Anybody have any educated input?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It may have nothing to do with her heat cycle and everything to do with maturing into her adult personality. I would definitely not let her resource guard, nor would I let her chase my cats. Those aren't acceptable behaviors.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Her behavior will change again. I found 10 months to be the most difficult time wit my female. But after the second heat she calmed down a lot.

I wouldn't spay a female dog until her temperament is fixed/stabalised after 2 years old.


----------



## Aeryis's mama (Mar 22, 2013)

Every dog is different when it comes to frequency of heat cycles right? Is there an average frequency though? I don't know if I can wait a year to get sterilization done, she was a mess! My Shih Zu is always clean, I never find a mess anywhere, I only know because of "changes". Aeryis was NOT clean about it!!! It was such a mess! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

